# Prey for Gary



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

oh crap, I hope its not too serious, get well asap. We're pulling for ya.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have left a message for him but no return call yet. I will try to contact him again tomorrow.

Gary, if you are reading this. Get well soon.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I have left a message for him but no return call yet. I will try to contact him again tomorrow.
> 
> Gary, if you are reading this. Get well soon.


yeah no doubt, get well soon dude


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

That's why I haven't heard anything from him. I hope you get well soon!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Last I heard he was recovering. Might be back to work next tuesday.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I spoke to Gary last night. He is home recovering. He will return to work most likely on Tuesday. There is a reason this is referred to as a community. He was noticeably moved by the amount calls, visits and posts he received. Everyones support is greatly appreciated.


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow! I'm humbled by all of your thoughts and prayers. Monday before last Linda and I went out for supper and six hours later I thought I had contracted food poisoning. Within minutes, I knew better. 
Rescure responded and the next stop was the emergency room with an infected pancreas with a miserable gall blatter complete with stones. Off to surgery to remove the gall blatter and try and rescue my pancreas which was severely infected. Also ended up with a slight case of pneumonia as well. All better now but not quite at 100%...but with friends like I have here, totally recovery is just around the corner!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Glad to hear you're doing better. Here's to a speedy recovery. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

WHAT?!?!?!?

I go away for a week and you decide to trash your pancreas?!?!? 

Man, I'm glad to see you're on the road to recovery. Sheesh, guess you just never know, eh?

Keep getting better and keep us posted.

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Glad to hear your on the road to recovery!

Cheers


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome back Dude!


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay, latest update!
I'm runnin' about 85%.....but....I'm back at the shop!!!!!!!!!
I didn't really notice right off the bat, but I've lost about 20+ pounds. Didn't expect that, but appetite is back so I should be back to my normal weight soon. Haven't had a smoke in two weeks either....keep your fingers crossed for me on that.


----------

